# Crew member



## wdegenhart (Feb 19, 2011)

Willing crew member... 
experienced crew member willing to help pay expenses for offshore trip. I have equipment and can help fish, clean up, etc. pm if you have a list I can get on. I'm in San Antonio and will travel to the coast. Thanks and catch em up


----------

